# nifty fifty video



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's a video I made today using my Canon 60D and the Canon 50mm f1.8 lens I bought with the camera but have rarely used - mostly I think because it lives in the dark, lower recesses of my larger camera bag and so rarely sees the light of day :laugh:

This is a still image taken during the making of the video:



https://vimeo.com/80955949


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmmm..... A lovely lens there Zulu, crisp, detailed view and good DoF. I like the way you've used the shallow DoF, reaching into focus for the cup, plate etc. Also the self-portrait reflected in the kettle :grin:

I reckon it's worth raising the lens to a higher, easier to reach place in your kit-bag :laugh:

*PS* - I really like that mosaic table-centre you made


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks WereBo - I'm thinking the same, I need to use this lens more often - for a cheapie (just over AUD$100) it does pretty well.


----------

